
Show HN: Xroom.app – Conference Rooms on Steroids - punarinta
https://xroom.app
======
jmiskovic
Looks sleek! What does the backend look like? Does it cost a lot to host the
app?

~~~
w3clan
Looks like - It's a nodejs app with socket.io & webrtc.

~~~
punarinta
Exactly! socket.io was there mostly to speed up prototyping. I plan to replace
it with vanilla code soon, to make the frontend app even more lightweight.

------
mooninvoice
This information is very helpful for me... Thanks

~~~
punarinta
Sorry, what information do you mean?

~~~
mooninvoice
means your features is helpful to me for implement new things

------
shymon
Love how simple it is to use!

~~~
punarinta
Just out of curiosity, did you try it from a desktop browser or from a mobile
one?

------
tpppppp
Using it for a while. Awesome!

~~~
punarinta
Oh, that's really nice to hear! Any improvement suggestions? Or maybe new
plugins you'd like to see?

------
codegladiator
this is so nice

~~~
punarinta
Thank you! :) If you have any suggestions on improvement I'll be super happy
to discuss that and hopefully implement.

~~~
codegladiator
build twitch on this and market to different audience

~~~
punarinta
Do you mean something like using it in one-broadcasts-many-watch mode?

~~~
codegladiator
yes, and add payments somewhere in between

~~~
punarinta
Actualy there is such a mode already (without payments though). Through the
server API it's possible to create a room as a webinar that behaves exactly
like that.

Probably what I should do is to allow people to create webinars not just via
API but also from the interface.

Thanks for the hint!

